# memoria de un proyecto



## Ritxar

Tengo dudas sobre cómo traducir los nombres de los documentos que componen un proyecto. Agradecería que me confirmáseis las traducciones o me sugiriérais otras mejores:

MEMORIA - Report
PRESUPUESTO - Budget
PLIEGO DE CONDICIONES - Specification Sheet
PLANOS - Plans, drawings

Gracias


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, Rixtar, y bienvenido/a al foro.

¿A qué se refiere "memoria de proyecto"? ¿Puedes explicarnos la frase, por favor?

Gracias.


----------



## Ritxar

Un proyecto para una obra o una instalación tiene distintas partes que lo describen. La memoria es la parte escrita en la que se describen todas las características del proyecto, cómo se han hecho los cálculos, qué normativa se cumple, etc. Los planos vienen a describir lo mismo de una forma gráfica, el presupuesto es traducirlo a euros y el pliego de condiciones es más un documento contractual,  donde se establecen las condiciones o clausulas para el contrato de la obra. 

También me gustaría saber cómo se traduciría ANEXO o ANEJO (documento que completa a la memoria) y CÁLCULOS (=calculations???).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## dg_spain

Hola--tengo lo mismo, y creo que en este caso (¡y ojalá nos diga su opinión otra persona!) usaré "Specifications" ya que "Report" no me parece adecuado.

"Annex" es mi traducción para "anexo" o "anejo", y "cálculos" puede depender del contexto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ritxar

Creo que tienes razón. "Report" puede tenr más que ver con una memoria de actividades, un anuario o algo en ese sentido. Para un proyecto "Specifications" parece más correcto.


----------



## lala9

Buenas,

¿"_specifications report_" sería correcto?

Se trata de la memoria descriptiva de un proyecto de instalación

Gracias


----------



## BPG

Para "mediciones y presupuesto" es mas adecuado "bill of quantities"


----------



## DWO

No es lo mismo "especificaciones técnicas" que "memoria descriptiva", por lo que creo que no se puede usar "specifications" para la memoria. Busqué "descriptive memory" y aparentemente existe.
El pliego de condiciones es para una licitación, y tampoco es lo mismo que especificación. Se suele usar "pliego de condiciones y especificaciones técnicas" en las licitaciones o concursos de precios (cuando varias empresas pujan por ganar un proyecto u obra). Las condiciones son los requerimientos que debe cumplir la empresa para llevar a cabo la obra, mientras que las especificaciones técnicas se refieren al tipo de material y tecnología a usar en la misma.
Espero que esto ayude a aclarar, ya que no sé las traducciones.


----------



## sr_nilsson

Por lo que yo tengo entendido, sería:

Memoria: Main report
Anexos/anejos: Appendix
Planos: Plans
Pliego de condiciones: Specifications
Presupuesto: Budget.

Saludos.


----------



## marialex

What about Project Description?


----------



## Peter P

En estos dos hilos memoria descriptiva
memoria descriptiva
la intervención de *arkenvolt *responde el término que se utiliza relacionado con proyecto.
Saludos
Peter P.


----------

